# What is this



## Karda (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi, I found some wood at the curb but no brush, any Idea what it is thanks mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 11, 2019)

My guess is birch but I really don't know squat about those "tree" thingies.

Calling @Mr. Peet


----------



## Karda (Sep 11, 2019)

here is a side shot but its chain saw rough


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 11, 2019)

I would say Bradford pear but what do I know


----------



## phinds (Sep 11, 2019)

Still looks like birch to me. If that's freshly split then it doesn't have enough red/purple color to be Bradford pear, but if that has been exposed for some time (several weeks, I think) then it could be.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't know when this tree was cut but the shavings still fell wet . the light shavings have a pale yellow cast. Not enough to say its yellow but the impression is there


----------



## ClintW (Sep 11, 2019)

Poplar or Aspen


----------



## Karda (Sep 12, 2019)

never thought of poplar


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 12, 2019)

Quaking aspen, _Populus tremuloides_ about 90% confident. Having buds would seal the thought. Other possibles, Balsam poplar, Silver poplar and hybrid poplar.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Sep 12, 2019)

I found a sapling about 10 inches from the stump, there were others as well. I also found some dead leaves around the other stump. They remind me of poplar but I don't know it that well. I would have looked when I got the wood but I was holding up traffic


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 12, 2019)

That little tree - we call White Poplar around these parts Populus Alba The bark on the second pic is a dead ringer for the bark. I've seen it many times with those diamond shaped splits.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Sep 12, 2019)

ok thanks I appreciate you help


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 12, 2019)

Karda said:


> ok thanks I appreciate you help



@Mike Hill

That leaf and seedling are a match for Silver poplar, aka White poplar along with a few other names. So Mike is right (good chance seedling is attached to the bigger stump as they are clonal species).

Mike, that diamond pattern is common on many Popple species and Willow species as well during different bark development stages.

The larger growth rings is why I was considering Silver or a hybrid poplar...


----------



## Karda (Sep 12, 2019)

thanks Mike that is good to know


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 13, 2019)

Marc,
Hellfire Marc, I spoke up like I was an expert or something. In reality, I did not know about white poplar until last year. Wifey and I were driving down a "country" lane here in Williamson County. In reality there are no country lanes here - Williamson County is one of the wealthiest counties in the nation - but we needed to get to Leipers Fork. A lot of country stars live in the area we were driving through. Look up Alan Jackson's house for an example. I noticed some small seedling trees near the Harpeth River whose reverse side was white. The sight intrigued me and stopped for a better look. Collected a few branches, some cuttings and pulled up a small seedling. Cuttings did not take, but the seedling lives. Did some on 'net research and found out it was white poplar. Did not know they were also called silver poplar. They are not listed as a species in TN on most lists - especially since considered an invader and not welcome. We have many, many tulip poplars (our state tree) and only a black poplar is sometimes listed as a native (?), but have not seen a "native" one. I have not seen the diamond pattern on the tulip poplars around here, but I have seen the rough mature bark be somewhat crisscrossy, diamondy rather than long fissures. 

The other clue, to me was what appears to be a catkin nestled between the logs at the top right of the picture. Again, the only reason I recognized it was because of last year! 

The very small patch of white poplar was the only one I have ever noticed. Went back late this past winter to collect more seedlings, but like a lot of things here in and around Nashville, it was graded over and sodded over with "native" lawn grass and a new house. How stupid, that land has flooded more than once in just the last few years. I think the stupid gene is prevalent in Mid. Tennessee, and is growing at an epidemic rate.


----------



## Karda (Sep 13, 2019)

thats ok you new the subject and thats what counts. Expert or not I appreciate the information. Another question, I have used poplar lumber and it has a green cast will this also get green as it dries. I am a wood turner and I can't think of what to do with green wood Thanks, mike


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 13, 2019)

Karda said:


> thats ok you new the subject and thats what counts. Expert or not I appreciate the information. Another question, I have used poplar lumber and it has a green cast will this also get green as it dries. I am a wood turner and I can't think of what to do with green wood Thanks, mike



No, it is rarely green. The golden yellows, tans, creme and white. Look up Dario on here, @Buga he has several posts with White poplar.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 13, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Marc,
> Hellfire Marc, I spoke up like I was an expert or something. In reality, I did not know about white poplar until last year. Wifey and I were driving down a "country" lane here in Williamson County. In reality there are no country lanes here - Williamson County is one of the wealthiest counties in the nation - but we needed to get to Leipers Fork. A lot of country stars live in the area we were driving through. Look up Alan Jackson's house for an example. I noticed some small seedling trees near the Harpeth River whose reverse side was white. The sight intrigued me and stopped for a better look. Collected a few branches, some cuttings and pulled up a small seedling. Cuttings did not take, but the seedling lives. Did some on 'net research and found out it was white poplar. Did not know they were also called silver poplar. They are not listed as a species in TN on most lists - especially since considered an invader and not welcome. We have many, many tulip poplars (our state tree) and only a black poplar is sometimes listed as a native (?), but have not seen a "native" one. I have not seen the diamond pattern on the tulip poplars around here, but I have seen the rough mature bark be somewhat crisscrossy, diamondy rather than long fissures.
> 
> The other clue, to me was what appears to be a catkin nestled between the logs at the top right of the picture. Again, the only reason I recognized it was because of last year!
> ...


 
Tulip poplar - _Liriodendron tulipifera _(magnolia family), White poplar - _Populus alba _(willow family), not at all closely related. Another place where common names cause issues. The 'Populus' group includes Aspens and Cottonwoods..


----------



## Karda (Sep 13, 2019)

thats good to know, i am not familiar with green poplar only some lumber I have and from forum that mention the green cast. I haven't turned it yet but will soon. I was looking up poplars for something and there were 9 different trees in the poplar family. Its confusing especially the regional names. I knew a woman who called the trees in her front yard cottonwood. They are silver maples. I don't know where she is from but that is what she learned that what they are


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2019)

Karda said:


> thats good to know, i am not familiar with green poplar only some lumber I have and from forum that mention the green cast. I haven't turned it yet but will soon. I was looking up poplars for something and there were 9 different trees in the poplar family. Its confusing especially the regional names. I knew a woman who called the trees in her front yard cottonwood. They are silver maples. I don't know where she is from but that is what she learned that what they are



New York state has plenty of Quaking aspen, lesser numbers of Eastern Cottonwood, lesser yet of Bigtooth aspen and fewer yet of Balsam poplar. Landscapes have Silver poplar, Hybrid poplar, Balm of Giliad, and Lombardy poplar (male or female phenotypes). There are a few others, but these cover most.

As for the misguided lady, a dingle hopper is not a fork, but plenty of children mix the names because of a simple line in a Disney movie. I hope you informed her of reality.


----------



## Karda (Sep 14, 2019)

thanks MR peet. I can't inform the lady she has been dead for years. i didn't argue the point with her then and wouldn't now because she was always right just ask her. I wouldn't know about the Disney movie I haven't seen one in years thanks mike


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2019)

Karda said:


> thanks MR peet. I can't inform the lady she has been dead for years. i didn't argue the point with her then and wouldn't now because she was always right just ask her. I wouldn't know about the Disney movie I haven't seen one in years thanks mike



Little Mermaid...


----------



## Karda (Sep 14, 2019)

OK, let me guess you grand daughter took you


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2019)

Karda said:


> OK, let me guess you grand daughter took you



No took my daughter just a decade or so ago. Only one grand kid, he's into fish'in, eat'en and tractors. Sure society will "correct him " once he starts school.


----------



## Karda (Sep 14, 2019)

true but maybe he will correct society

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2019)

Karda said:


> thats good to know, i am not familiar with green poplar only some lumber I have and from forum that mention the green cast. I haven't turned it yet but will soon. I was looking up poplars for something and there were 9 different trees in the poplar family. Its confusing especially the regional names. I knew a woman who called the trees in her front yard cottonwood. They are silver maples. I don't know where she is from but that is what she learned that what they are


My MIL was the same - and no amount of "correction" would change he nomenclature

Tulip Poplar to her was Yellow Poplar - Didn't matter it was our state tree or the flowers are simiar to tulips - they were yellow was all she needed.

I don't remember what she called tulip magnolia - but it wasn't a magnolia because the leaves were not thick and dark green. She did not know what to make out of cucumber and big-leaf Magnolias.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Sep 16, 2019)

I hear ya


----------

